# Snow removal pricing question



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Hey guys, we just got the final count of tri-axles of snow we removed at a commercial prop we do.....52! We were there over 25 hours with a big back hoe, a tri-axle, and a clean up truck. The question I have is, the bill came in between 7500-8000. Is this too much or in the ball park? I have room to move if needed, I dont want to get greedy but I also want my piece of the pie. Please, any feed back is appreciated (sooner than later), thanks in advance.


----------



## Lawnscape89 (Nov 28, 2005)

Looks to me like your charging $100/hr per piece of eqpt. 25 x 100 = 2500 x 3 = $7500. I don't use that size equipment, but I would think that you would charge more per hour. JMO. I guess it really depends on how much you are contracted for, if you charge by the hour.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Im no specialist but i would think your at 225 a hour for the loader and dump Thats $5600ish plus the truck so yer i would think your real close.

The only thing is you probably should have had two dumps with the loader and it probably would have cut the time in half saving 12.5 hours of loader time but still the same truck time. There was probably some sitting around waiting for the truck to get back. So maybe i would charge $7000. total 

But thats just my 2 cents


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

paphillips;376360 said:


> Im no specialist but i would think your at 225 a hour for the loader and dump Thats $5600ish plus the truck so yer i would think your real close.
> 
> The only thing is you probably should have had two dumps with the loader and it probably would have cut the time in half saving 12.5 hours of loader time but still the same truck time. There was probably some sitting around waiting for the truck to get back. So maybe i would charge $7000. total
> 
> But thats just my 2 cents


Thanks paphillips, I figured we're kinda close but it always helps to get a few opinions. As far as a second truck... we tried for about an hour, the BOSS running the tri-axle tried 3 of his other guys and they were all drunk! (it was a Friday night) But I see your point about saving loader time, thanks again.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Just to look at it from another perspective (not that it is correct, but something to keep in mind). It is not so much what it costs, but what it is worth to the customer, or what the customer is willing to pay. 

HP makes ink-jet cartridges for around 89 cents, but we pay $30+ for them. 

Point being if the customer is making money off your services, do not be afraid to ask for a piece of the pie, you most likely worked harder then they did. Free enterprise at it's finest.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Well they way I see it you have three fees
1. trucking charge
2. the machine charge
3. the dumpping fee.


now depending how far away your dump site was would determine how many trucks you should of had to cut down on ideal time.I think if it's a good customer that pays,does not complain and is been with the co for a long time I would try to do the best job i could but not go crazy with machine ideal time when another truck would of cut it down by half espcialy if they start to talk to other people that have had remove don.


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

Bill 'em for $8000, if they snivel, take 10% off maybe to look good!payup


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

back ho- 140 an hour
truck fees 100 per load
clean up truck 75/h


5200 for triaxles
3500 for backho
1875 for clean up truck

for a total 10575

but i have 6 triaxles a phone call away. so there would have been trucks waiting to load. so that would have cut the total time down a lot.

payton


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

I'd have to say, 52 loads - you shoulda had way more trucks. I myself couldn't charge for a loader sitting there waiting on a truck to return because my other drivers were too drunk.........

I'd charge the truck time and the time the loader was actually working, it's not the customers fault you were short trucks.


----------

